# Mailempfang klappt nicht



## Stealth2204 (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab auf meinem Debian Squeeze Server alles Schritt für Schritt nach Anleitung von dem Tutorial der Perfekte Server befolgt. Alles läuft wunderbar, php, apache, mysql, ftp, etc. .. nur mail will bei mir nicht so richtig. 

Der Versand klappt wunderbar die Mails kommen überall an, nur der Empfang geht nicht. Egal von welcher Mailadresse ich es versuche mein Postfach bleibt immer leer. Ich dachte ich hätte evtl. etwas falsch gemacht bei der INstallation und habe den kompletten Server neu Installiert und das Tutorial noch einmal durchgezogen. Wieder mit genau dem selben erfolg. Versand -> Ja, Empfang -> Nein.

Hier mal die einzigsten 2 Logs in denen was steht:

mail.log

mail.log - Pastebin.com

mail.info 

Jun 23 14:43:49 y125 authdaemond: modules="authpam", daemons=5 Jun 23 14:43:49 - Pastebin.com

mail.err und mail.warn sind leer.

Ich finde darin keinerlei Information die nützlich sind und bin mit meinem rat irgendwie am Ende =/ .. hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## Till (23. Juni 2011)

Logge Dich per webmail auf dem server mit einem email account ein und sende mittels webmail eine email an den account, mit dem Du eingeloggt bist. Kommt diese email an? Wenn nicht, poste die Zeilen die im mail.lg für diesen Vorgang dazugekommen sind.


----------



## Stealth2204 (24. Juni 2011)

Ja auch per webmail kommen die E-Mails bei mir an. WIe gesagt der versand ist ja nicht mein problem .. sondern das empfangen =/ .. alle die ich von arcor, googlemail, web.de oder sonst wo an mein server schicken landen kA wo nur nicht in meinem postfach .. und das lustige ist: in den logs ist ja nichtmal die kleinste spur als ob da je was angekommen wäre .. daher bin ich auch so ratlos =/

Edit:// ach sorry .. da wars schon bissi spät ^^ .. jetzt hab ichs verstanden ... ja das test ich später mal .. was mich jetzt nur verwundert ist .. ich dachte es könnt evtl. an debian liegen .. also hab ich das runter und SuSE 11.3 drauf und wieder alles schön schritt nach schritt gemacht von dem guide the perfect server .. das lustige ist, es ist wieder HAAR GENAU das selbe ergebnis .. genau gleich .. ich kann senden aber nicht empfangen .. langsam glaub ich das liegt an ispconfig .. was gibt es da noch für gute alternativen?

Edit2:// Nun ist wieder Debian drauf und habe mal ISPCP Omega Installiert. Gleicher Effekt. Mails gehen raus aber keine rein. Eine Mail von webmaster@wrazz.de auf webmaster@wrazz.de hat allerdings geklapt. Diese kam an. Die von auserhalb (arcor, googlemail, etc.) allerdings nicht.

Edit3:// So! Nun wird es peinlich ^^ .. Ich habe die Domain bei Strato bestellt und nur einen A-Record gemacht. Der MX Record war auf Strato Server eingestellt und Strato hatte mir automatisch eine Domain mit webmaster@wrazz.de erstellt damals. Dort sind auch meine ganzen mails gelandet .. Nun muss ich nur noch den MX-Record auf meine IP stellen dann müsste das ja klappen. Sorry


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2011)

> Ja auch per webmail kommen die E-Mails bei mir an. WIe gesagt der versand ist ja nicht mein problem .. sondern das empfangen =/


Das hatte ich schon verstanden, doch wenn sie per webmail ankommen (was dem empfang von emails entspricht), dann bedeutet dass das Dein Server einwandfrei läuft. Du hast also kein problem mit Deinem Server, seondern entweder ein DNS problem oder aber ein problem mit einem Router oder einem blockierten Port 25.


----------



## greyhound (30. Juli 2011)

> [...]
> Edit3:// So! Nun wird es peinlich ^^ .. Ich habe die Domain bei Strato bestellt und nur einen A-Record gemacht. Der MX Record war auf Strato Server eingestellt und Strato hatte mir automatisch eine Domain mit webmaster@wrazz.de erstellt damals. Dort sind auch meine ganzen mails gelandet .. Nun muss ich nur noch den MX-Record auf meine IP stellen dann müsste das ja klappen. Sorry


Der MX-Record darf nicht auf eine IP sondern muss auf eine Domain (z.B. mail.meinedomain.de) lauten. Ich habe derzeit auch Probleme mit dem ganzen DNS Kram. Poste doch einmal deine gesamten DNS Einträge, sofern es noch nicht funktioniert.


----------

